# Sumac



## Peppie (Jan 27, 2015)

I am interested in hearing from anyone who has experience in dealing with Sumac ( Staghorn not posion). Glueing and finishing.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 27, 2015)

Makes great sun brewed tea


----------

